# Great Pyrenees as pets



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

There has been a lot written about the GP and what a superb guard dog he can be and I have owned two in my life (so far) and adore the breed. Both dogs were unneutered males and had the finest, most stable temperaments of any dogs I have known. 
Both were wonderful with children and while I have (since) been advised to never leave children and dogs alone, together I did to no one's sorrow. Both were ready and willing (and did) act to defend me and my family when they were called to (especially with other dogs) but were always quite controllable even in the attack. The growl was especially off putting to strangers which was a nice touch.
Awesome in the attack and sweet as cotton candy with the family and friends.
Now I must say the the father of my first GP did develop an initially undiagnosed brain tumor. Over time he developed the disconcerting habit of staring at the male owner across the living room and very quietly growling in his direction. It was inoperable and the dog had to be put down. 
Hannibal was one of 13 pups and when my late wife and I first visited his birth-home we were greeted by two huge white heads popping out the door (this was a year before dad developed his tumor). 
The puppies were a bit too much for mom and in addition to her own efforts were hand fed by the human mom and her two daughters. After taking the pup (Hannibal) we traveled around a bit and seven years later we returned to the town. Were driving around with the pups one Saturday and came upon a yard sale. All of a sudden Hannibal leaped out the truck window and raced up to the woman running the sale. It was the same woman who had hand-fed him years before. A wonderful, happy, energetic (_very energetic_) reunion. What a memory!
One of Hanny's littermates was in a worse mood one day when he tried to get through a car window to kill his brother. Seeing a GP in full attack mode, teeth gleaming was quite daunting and really put our own benign sweetheart into proper perspective. Yet even he was easily restrained by his people. 
I just love the breed.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Tucker spends time as the guardian of the chickens and the guardian of my children. He does both well. The kids lay all over him. When we come home it is an immediate sniff fest of the children to make sure they are all ok. Yes seeing one in attack mode is daunting. But seeing how lovable they are is amazing. He devotedly tags along with the kids, plays fetch (a few times at least) and goes running if he hears one screaming. Now he is not quite as amazing as our first pyr Bandit though. Bandit was much more sensitive to any changes in us.......he knew when my bp was up, knew when the kids were sick and stayed by their side. Tucker has not shown that trait so far.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The only bad thing about having them in the house is the profuse, constant, shedding. But they are wonderful dogs. They don't make messes, do drool a bit when they drink, and shed profusely. They are so good with people. Our youngest female stills sleeps inside. She is just so good.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yes shedding is awful. Right now there are wads of hair we're sweeping up daily. But its worth it!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They don't bark at night in the house like they do outside either. Just didn't want you to worry about that.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

A friend took the sheddings and combings and weaved (wove?) them into carpets and tapestries.


----------

